# effective kill range for 300 WM



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

*How far is too far for you to shot a caribou in calm weather 35 degrees and he's in the wide open as far as you can see, your weapon is a 300 WM?*​
100 to 300 yards48.89%300 to 400 yards511.11%400 to 500 yards1431.11%500 to 1000 yards1635.56% beyond 1000 yards613.33%


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

No wind, 35 degrees and shooting at a 400 lb Caribou in the wide open as far as you can see.
How far is too far and what bullet would you use? :sniper:


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

the 300 will shoot 1000yrds(must have practice to be able to do it!) and if that B&C caribu is standing out there and I have no way of ever getting closer, There is nothing that could stop me from at least taking the shot.
goes along w/ the old "cant catch fish if you dont go fishing."


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

A lot depends on just how good of a shot you are. It'll kill out to 1000 yrds but very and I mean VERY few people can make a shot like that. Most hunters are good to go out to around 300 yrds and no more if they'll be honest about it. A good shot can maybe go 450-500 but anything over that is a shot that I'd like to see before I'd believe it.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I've shot a Pronghorn at 400 yards with a .300WSM and it dropped right away. The b :sniper: ullet exited as well. I would be comfortable to say that under the right conditions you could probably take animals out past 700 yards with one, but only if you've practiced and know what the ideal conditions are for the shot. If you have satellite TV you should watch The Best of The west. It concentrates on long range shooting out west. My favorite show to watch.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

There are very few civilians that are any good out to 1000 yards, mostly because it takes a lot of practice and a really good rifle setup. I am most definitely not one of those people, but I'm not terrible either, so with a steady rest and no wind, I would go out to about 500 yards. But like 1shot said, if that huge bull was out there 1000 yards and I had no chance of ever getting closer, I would have a hard time not at least trying for it, even if there are only 2 chances for me: slim, and none.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would say 1,000 is about max. You really have to know your gun and you can do. With a lot of practice you may find out your gun and ammo combo may only hang out to 700yds. You also have a cold shot and a warm shot. To know what your gun does cold you have to have a cold gun. I think the best thing to start with is start shooting and see what happens. Maybe shoot some F-class.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

the same as with most of the .30s if you can see it you can kill it


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

AMEN! Lots of practice!!! :sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks like half the people polled so far think they would take a shot 500 yards or over  WOW! I know a guy that missed at 50 yards and it was standing still broadside! :lol:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Most people probally wouldn't shoot over 200 yards, they may tell you one thing and do something totally different! :lost:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

If I knew the rifle and load I would not hesitate to shoot beyong 500 yards. I'd want something like a 165 grain Partation or a 165 grain Conbined Technology Ballistic Tip.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I shot a 200lb caribou 2 years ago, 457 yards thru the heart with a Rem 710, 300 WM, 180gr ballistic tip and it was really windy on top of that mountain, I think that's about as tough a I want it to get.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

So you are saying that a 165 grain bullet won't cut it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remington 7400

Actually at long range (beyond 800 yards) the lighter bullet and higher velocity will ensure that expansion occurs. I also shoot Ballistic Tip and I think the jacket wall is thinner in a 165 than a 180. At long range this is a good thing. Many bullets will not expand at low velocities. 1800 fps is the threshold for some bullets. Surprisingly the Swift Scirocco which is a bonded bullet also opens well at low velocities.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

wouldn't you want a bullet with a higher bal. coef. for long range shooting ??? I think a 200 or 190 grain 300 cal. would be a better choice. Vel. is not as much of an issue when shooting that far? Doesn't a bullet with a higher ballistic coeffient carry more down range velocity that the lighter (lower ballistic coef. bullet)????


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i think plainsman is on the right track


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

I would use a 165 gr ballistic tip in the 30-06 for the same range I use the 300 WM 180 gr ballistic tip, if that makes any sence to you.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

450 yards would be a good distance. Pretty much if you can hit him a .300 will kill em'


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

If you hit him a 300 wont do nothin if you don't put it in the boiler maker.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

My friend that was with me shot a carribou at about 600+ yards with a 340 mag. , that was impressive. :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Dropped dead on the spot!


----------



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

mi uncle shot a mule buck at 725 yards with a 270.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Did it die or did he just shoot it? :lol:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i shot a moose at 900 yards with my .22 . he was ******!

mark


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Impressive :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

goosehunter29 said:


> wouldn't you want a bullet with a higher bal. coef. for long range shooting ??? I think a 200 or 190 grain 300 cal. would be a better choice. Vel. is not as much of an issue when shooting that far? Doesn't a bullet with a higher ballistic coeffient carry more down range velocity that the lighter (lower ballistic coef. bullet)????


Gooshunter

It depends on which 300 magnum you have. If you have a Weatherby or Remington Ultramag you are correct. However, the 300 Winchester Mag, which is what I have, has a short neck. Bullets longer than a 180 are seated down into the case using up valuable powder space. This keeps you from achieving enough velocity to compete with the faster lighter bullets.

Many calibers were developed around specific bullet weights. The 308 and 30-06 get best accuracy with 165 gr bullets. Most 300 Winchester Magnums get best accuracy with 180 gr bullets. If you remember any of Jack Oconnors stories he shot 130 gr near exclusively in his 270 Winchester.

In my 308 I have gone to a very high ballistic coefficient 155 gr. As a matter of fact it has a slightly higher ballistic coefficient than a 180 gr Ballistic Tip.

I tried some 165 gr Lost River Ballistic bullets. They had an unbelievable ballistic coefficient, but an unbelievable price too. $42 for 20 bullets. I think I am happy they shoot like crap.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

With almost every single 300 win on the market, they were designed to be seated deeply. That being said, the higher ballistic coef and sectional density, along with additional weight, the 180 gr bullet is a far superior long range bullet, will drop less, and hit at a higher velocity at or beyond 500 yds, chech your ballistic tables.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

with the 300 if you can see it then you can hit it


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Unless you know how to shoot your gun and load......I would not take a shot over 250 yards....

What a gun and ammo is capable of and what the shooter is capable of is two totally different things.

That is why I hate to see new hunters go out and buy the .300 win mags and .300 wsm just because of the ballistic charts....they need to learn how to shot first. Just my $.02


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Unless you know how to shoot your gun and load......I would not take a shot over 250 yards....
> 
> What a gun and ammo is capable of and what the shooter is capable of is two totally different things.
> 
> That is why I hate to see new hunters go out and buy the .300 win mags and .300 wsm just because of the ballistic charts....they need to learn how to shot first. Just my $.02


I don't think there's anything wrong with a hunter that wants to buy a 300 WM or WSM to take an animal with, as long as they're aware of both the gun and their own limitations. Practice the shot and make the shot. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> With almost every single 300 win on the market, they were designed to be seated deeply. That being said, the higher ballistic coef and sectional density, along with additional weight, the 180 gr bullet is a far superior long range bullet, will drop less, and hit at a higher velocity at or beyond 500 yds, chech your ballistic tables.


Your perhaps right with factory loads, but not handload in my rifle. The design is a flaw. To keep it in the same chamber length as the 30-06 they must seat the larger bullets deep. This takes powder space and pushes breach pressure up. The result is it can not be loaded to high enough velocities to overtake the 165 grain bullet. My program indicates that the 165 gr is perhaps the ultimate long range size for medium game.

My rifle puts a 180 gr Ballistic tip out at 3100 fps. at 600 yards it drops 84.65 inches and has 1780 ft/lb of energy. The 165 comes out of my rifle at 3350 fps and drops 73.76 inches and has 1822 ft/lb of energy.. They are near equal at 1000 yards. The 180 gr drops 290 inches and has 990 ft/lb of energy. The 165 gr drops 256 inches and has 973 ft/lb of energy.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I think if you need to shoot any thing over 500 yards you need to brush up on your tracking and hunting skills, A 300WM will shoot out alot further then 500 yards but you should not need too. If your shooting out more then 500 yards you are either lazy or you think it's cool to tell your buddies that hey I shot this deer at 600 yards. Most hunters don't practice out over 300 yards with there rifles so why do they feel they can shoot out to 600 or 700 yards? I don' get it myself. Practice up on your stalking skills and you should not have to shoot over 300 or 400 yards at the most.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Roostman

Do a search on this site, and you will find why people hunt long range. I would be so bored I would quit hunting if I had to shoot deer at under 500 yards. I have shot over 50 with a bow, most under 20 yards so the stalking isn't the problem.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

roostman said:


> I think if you need to shoot any thing over 500 yards you need to brush up on your tracking and hunting skills, A 300WM will shoot out alot further then 500 yards but you should not need too. If your shooting out more then 500 yards you are either lazy or you think it's cool to tell your buddies that hey I shot this deer at 600 yards. Most hunters don't practice out over 300 yards with there rifles so why do they feel they can shoot out to 600 or 700 yards? I don' get it myself. Practice up on your stalking skills and you should not have to shoot over 300 or 400 yards at the most.












:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Sometimes it's just more challenging to get a long shot over a short one.
I know I feel like I got the animal using more skill with a longer shot.
Not much of a challenge shooting anything at 50 yards. :beer:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Plainsman wrote My rifle puts a 180 gr Ballistic tip out at 3100 fps. at 600 yards it drops 84.65 inches and has 1780 ft/lb of energy. The 165 comes out of my rifle at 3350 fps and drops 73.76 inches and has 1822 ft/lb of energy.. They are near equal at 1000 yards. The 180 gr drops 290 inches and has 990 ft/lb of energy. The 165 gr drops 256 inches and has 973 ft/lb of energy.
Plainsman you wrote that your 300 drops more then 6 ft at 600 hards and I'm sure your not addding in windage, you can honestly tell me you can hit a pie plate or a paper plate at 600 yards pretty consistency? I would say it's more of a lucky guess with windage and such? I am not challenging your shooting skills but can you honestly say you are doing justice by shooting a animal at that distance with everything you have to factor in? If you are that bored with hunting use a jackknife or a slingshoot at least if you miscalulated with one of these the animal has a chance of making it through the winter without suffering. :-?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Another holier than thou with no clue. roostman why don't you do a little research on long range hunting like stated above. Maybe you will learn something. Just because you are unable to do it does not make it impossible for someone else.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Longshot said:


> Another holier than thou with no clue. roostman why don't you do a little research on long range hunting like stated above. Maybe you will learn something. Just because you are unable to do it does not make it impossible for someone else.


 Boy you are right I cannot hold a pie plate group at 600 yards can you? Maybe thats why there are alot of three legged deer running around the Bismarck area?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

roostman said:


> Boy you are right Icannot hold a pie plate group at 600 yards can you? Maybe thats why there are alot of three legged deer running around the Bismarck area?


Where are all these 3 legged deer you are talking about? If I'm shooting those ranges I stick to calmer days. Maybe you should check out a couple long range competition shoots in our area. Yes roostman I have shot 600 yards before and done well.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

Longshot said:


> roostman said:
> 
> 
> > Boy you are right Icannot hold a pie plate group at 600 yards can you? Maybe thats why there are alot of three legged deer running around the Bismarck area?
> ...


I'm joking about the three legged deer I'm just saying why would you take the chance if you did not have to? I'm not saying it can't be done, But why would you take a chance at doing it if you did not have to? Hey my cars speeddometer goes up to 140 miles ahour doesn't mean I'm crazy enough to do it. There are alot of younger kids on these fourms that look for hunting etiquette from people who know more about hunting then them. I really thought we had more etiquette hunters out there? Even if I could shoot out to 600 or 700 hundred yards I sure would not bring it up in this Fourm. Maybe I'm getting to old for you young guys but show some common sense when posting stuff. Shooting deer at over 400 yards makes no common sense. Think about it? :-?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:eyeroll: The limitations of some are not always the limitations of others


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I said it before I will say it again.

"I would say 1,000 is about max. You really have to know your gun and you can do. With a lot of practice you may find out your gun and ammo combo may only hang out to 700yds. You also have a cold shot and a warm shot. To know what your gun does cold you have to have a cold gun. I think the best thing to start with is start shooting and see what happens. Maybe shoot some F-class."

Now if ND would pull the head out of the butt and let me use the 50 again I would be in business. My 50 still has more energy at 1,000 yds than the 300 rem ultra mag at the muzzle.

When you are out there you should have a good range finder and a wind speed gage. I always take the first shot at a target (rock) with a cold tube and see how close I can get to it. Usually I hit it. I say usually because sometimes it lands right next to it. Then it is time to shoot paper.

The key to getting good with your rifle is picking out a spot in the distance and think about the distance wind and position. Then shoot. Did you hit it? If you answer no then why did you miss? What one of these was it?

Scope
Gun
Ammo
Wind
distance
Nut pulling trigger

If it is one of the first three you just need to get better stuff. For the bottom three it is just practice.

Remember those bullets go a long way so be sure to have a back stop.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

roostman said:


> Shooting deer at over 400 yards makes no common sense. Think about it? :-?


The title of this thread is "effective kill range of the 300WM", not "what is each individual hunters effective kill range."

If you choose to limit your shots to 100 yards that's fine, if it's 400 yards that's fine too. Each individual hunter needs to figure out what *HIS* effective range is and then don't exceed it. That is done with practice, lots of practice.

You talk of etiquette, I think it is exceedingly poor etiquette to chastise another hunter, whom you know nothing about, on his hunting methods.

What works for others won't work for you and visa-versa.

Instead of the negative comments why not make sure that the younger hunters know that it takes considerable practice to get to the point where a long range shot on game should be considered. It also takes the right equipment.



> Boy you are right I cannot hold a pie plate group at 600 yards can you?


I find this kind of funny roostman, a pie plate is what? 8" to 9" in diameter. I have a 6" diameter swinging steel target that we set up in the pasture, at 600 yards, where plainsman, longshot and I hunt. We thump that thing whenever we get the chance, and yes, any one of the three of us can and do consistently hit that 6" circle of steel at 600 yards.

The most important thing is learning when not to shoot. As the wind speed goes up, our effective range goes down.

:sniper:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

roostman

Since you don't respond well to my first polite response, I guess I will have to make this painfully clear.



> you need to brush up on your tracking and hunting skills,


Didn't I mention that I have killed over 50 deer with a bow, most under 20 yards. I am sure I was filling my tag long before you were filling your diapers.



> If your shooting out more then 500 yards you are either *lazy *or you think it's cool to tell your buddies that hey I shot this deer at 600 yards


I don't know why you feel the need to be offensive. Or it could be bad knees ( shouldn't let old men hunt you know) or it could be a number of other things. I don't care how other people hunt. I don't like to hunt the same every year. But I understand that there are people out there that think it is their business. To me shooting a deer under 600 yards with a modern weapon is about as exciting as buying burger at the store.



> Practice up on your stalking skills and you should not have to shoot over 300 or 400 yards at the most.


Again I don't need to brush up on my hunting skills. Most bow hunters can get within 100 yards with very little effort. I have shot past larger bucks at 400 yards, because the smaller one at 800 yards I felt was more of a trophy.



> Plainsman you wrote that your 300 drops more then 6 ft at 600 hards and *I'm sure your not addding in windage,*


Why would you be sure? Surprise again, I carry a $150 anemometer and sometimes I run a 15 second average before I check my ballistics chart and shoot. It's much harder to set up a 1000 yard shot than a 100 yards shot. You must be concerned about background, wind speed, drop, watch deer behavior so he is not about to take a step, etc.



> you can honestly tell me you can hit a pie plate or a paper plate at 600 yards pretty consistency?


If I decided to take the shot it will be hit.



> I would say it's more of a lucky guess


That is because you are relatively inexperienced.



> If you are that bored with hunting use a jackknife or a slingshoot at least if you miscalulated with one of these the animal has a chance of making it through the winter without suffering.


That's just silly.



> There are alot of younger kids on these fourms that look for hunting etiquette from people who know more about hunting then them. I really thought we had more etiquette hunters out there? Even if I could shoot out to 600 or 700 hundred yards I sure would not bring it up in this Fourm.


And you have done a disservice far greater to the sport by creating conflict. It is often someone who knows nothing about a particular aspect that is the first to comment. I apologize to those who understand, but roostman you just were not getting it any other way. Most people understand what ethical hunting is. Sometimes it needs to be brought up, especially in the field when people are endangering our sport. However there are some people who feel they must bring it up all the time. I don't know if they think all the rest of us are stupid, or they are looking for public admiration for themselves. If you are neither of these roostman I hope you will then take this as simple education.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

It's all about familiarity with your chosen rifle/load combination. Practice, practice, practice. If you don't have the means or ambition to learn to shoot well at a longer distance, you never will. Roostman seems like he knows _his_ limitations. That can be seen as a good thing. Imposing your own limitations on _others_? Not very smart. You never know who might have a police sniper rating. You might just owe your life to one of your so called "unethical hunters" some day, Roostman. Burl


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Roostman

Thank you very much for the PM. I just wanted to state in open form that I am sorry to get on your case. We have gone through this before. We all must be careful about criticizing each other if we don't have much experience with a certain hunting tactic.

You were very much a gentleman to contact me. Best Wishes. Please don't let me discourage you in participating. I enjoy this form, and hope you will too.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

How do you guys really feel about long range hunting? Wow! I will be man enough to say sorry for upsetting the three sniper guys from Jamestown. You are right when you said you have to stay in your comfort zone, still don't actually understand why you have to shoot deer at such long ranges but that is besides the point, I have probably upset more then the three and will apoligize for getting under the skin of probably many, I get stuck in my ways like other people in these fourms, we are all here because we love to hunt, once again I am sorry.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I too will publicly thank roostman for the PM'ed apology. And I'd like to say that I really ain't upset, just trying to politely (as possible for an ornery SOB like me) present a different perspective.

Yeah, I guess you could say we are a little passionate about long range hunting.  :wink: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

> why you have to shoot deer at such long ranges


Now I can'nt answer for anyone else but me and I am not as much of a long range shot as some but.......... My Answer is:

Because it's so very much a challenge and rewarding.

My long range gun was a 270 with a 24' barrel and I shot reloads too..........
I stick to under 450 yards with that gun.
:sniper: :sniper:

I'd love to have a place to ring a gong. Right now I am customizing a 308 with a Burris balistic plex scope on,

Keep in mind the praire of good old Nodak allows us to practice on running Jack Rabbits at 300 and 400 yards on a regular basis.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

roostman

Thanks for the polite PM.

PM response set.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Class act Roostman. Being open minded is sometimes referred to as fence sitting. A few splinters tend to be a good reminder now and again. 
My thanks as well. Burl


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

I think it was Mark Chesnutt who sang a song that went " Prides not hard to swallow if you chew it long enough". Thanks for letting it go you guy's, you guy's are all class acts, when I'm wrong I'm wrong. I did go back and read some of the old topics and I can see were this has been brought up before, it's nice to see cool heads prevail. Thanks again.


----------

